# Evil Dead The Musical



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all me and my finance saw a commercial on TV last night for Evil Dead The Musical it is playing at New World Stages 340 West 50th Street Between 8th and 9th Avenues in NYC. I jumped on the web site and got tickets for today 7:00pm show turns out today is going to be there last show if anyone is interested and in the area or wants to make last minute plans Ill leave the web site link below. 


http://www.evildeadthemusical.com/


----------

